
Ask HN: Best VPN for China as of August 2019 - cddotdotslash
I&#x27;ll be in China for a few weeks this year and wondering what the current best VPN solution is. It&#x27;s been two years since I last went, and what works seems to change on a monthly basis, so I&#x27;m looking for the most recent trip reports.
======
diegoluna
1\. ShadowsocksR (SSR) is probably still the single most popular method for
crossing the wall (翻墙), despite the fact that it is no longer maintained.

2\. The original Shadowsocks (SS) is still maintained. Some users are
reporting that the GFW can now detect and block SS servers that do not use
some form of obfuscation. One interesting innovation is the Cloak plugin for
Shadowsocks-Libev. This aims to disguise the SS server as an HTTPS server.

3\. V2Ray offers more features and is less likely to be blocked than SS,
though it is harder to configure. The graphical user interface (GUI) for V2Ray
is provided by separate projects such as V2RayN for Windows and BifrostV for
Android.

4\. The trojan-gfw/trojan project on Github has been in development since
October 2017. It claims to imitate HTTPS so well as to be undetectable.
Configuration is slightly more complex than SS/SSR.
[https://github.com/trojan-gfw/trojan](https://github.com/trojan-gfw/trojan)

5\. The ValdikSS/GoodbyeDPI project on Github claims to be able to bypass deep
packet inspection (DPI).
[https://github.com/ValdikSS/GoodbyeDPI](https://github.com/ValdikSS/GoodbyeDPI)

6\. A few netizens use Tor with the meek-azure pluggable transport, though the
Tor Browser is itself difficult to obtain in China. MY PROTIP: USE SNOWFLAKE
instead of meek azure

7.Wireguard may still work, though its protocol could conceivably be detected
and blocked by the GFW at some later date. NOW IS BANNED

[https://medium.com/@phoebecross/bypass-gfw-
china-2019-9d293b...](https://medium.com/@phoebecross/bypass-gfw-
china-2019-9d293b322e20)

------
bifrost
All VPN's are basically illegal there, so its luck of the draw. All of the big
providers get blocked pretty fast and I've heard stories about China blocking
swaths of AWS too... Apparently the best bet is to get a US SIM with data
roaming to China...

------
ShakataGaNai
Don't.

#1 - It's illegal and they tend to be somewhat serious about that.

#2 - Any major/reputable provider is going to be blocked.

#3 - Any unknown provider can't be trusted.

#4 - A lot of the VPN's they allow to work are because they're tap'ing the
traffic anyways.

